# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Философия >  Кришна Абсолют? Или нет?

## Владимир И

Кришна Абсолют? Или нет?

Пожалуйста, ответы подкрепите цитатами Вед, Бхагавадгиты.

----------


## Пивоваров И.В.

Было бы проще, если бы Вы определили слово Абсолют.
Кришна - Личность.

----------


## Чайтанья дас

Кришна - это "субстанция", трансцендентное древо желаний дающее очень сладкие плоды любви к богу, исполняет все желания и вайшнавы как птицы гнездятся на этом дереве; древо же материальной энергии не имеет таких сладких плодов и в Бхагавад гите рекомендуется решительно срубить дерево материального мира оружием отреченности и поселиться на дереве парампары духовного мира преданного служения Кришне. Поэтому этом плане Кришна - Абсолют... только он дает счастье и удовлетворение ВСЕМУ миру, проливает дождь благословений, без него материальный мир охвачен пламенем - идут войны, люди получают ожоги. 



> Кришна Абсолют? Или нет?


Даже если Кришна не "верховная личность бога", а полубог - то все равно он очень важная фигура тк имеет РЕАЛЬНУЮ власть над внешним миром, это "полубог" ответственный за счастье и удовлетворение каждого в материальном мире. Если в мире не будет прослойки людей занимающихся преданным служением Кришне, воспевающих махамантру будьте уверены, что весь мир будет охвачен пламенем огня - только сознание Кришны тушит это пламя и спасает всех проливая дождь благословений...

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Кришна Абсолют? Или нет?
> 
> Пожалуйста, ответы подкрепите цитатами Вед, Бхагавадгиты.


Кришна-Абсолют, Абсолютная Верховная Личность:  http://krishna.ru/books/prabhupada-b...ute-truth.html  Б.Г.7.7.:  " _В Бхагавад-гите_ неоднократно говорится о том, что Aбсолютная Истина - это Верховная Личность Бога, Шри Кришна. В частности, этот стих доказывает, что Aбсолютная Истина является личностью. Подтверждение тому, что Личность Бога - это Высшая Aбсолютная Истина, мы находим и в «Брахма-самхите»: _ишварах парамах кришнах сач-чид-ананда-виграхах_ - Высшая Aбсолютная Истина, Личность Бога, - это Кришна, предвечный Господь, неиссякаемый источник радости, Говинда, тело которого вечно, исполнено знания и блаженства. Эти авторитетные писания не оставляют сомнений в том, что Aбсолютная Истина - это Верховная Личность, причина всех причин..."


Владимир, почитайте тут: http://www.sambandha.ru/3_aspekta_boga/

http://pancha-tattva.ru/index.php/kr...f-the-absolute

----------


## Владимир И

> Было бы проще, если бы Вы определили слово Абсолют.


Задавая вопрос, хотел, в том числе,  узнать: правильно ли я понял, что в Вашем Учении есть понятие "Абсолют"? Из Вашего контрпредложения делаю вывод, что, либо в Вашем Учении нет понятия "Абсолют", либо Вы об этом, просто не знаете. В то же время, Вы утверждаете: 


> Кришна - Личность.


Какое определение личности дает Ваше Учение и на чем основывается.

----------


## Владимир И

> Кришна - это "субстанция", трансцендентное древо желаний дающее очень сладкие плоды любви к богу, исполняет все желания и вайшнавы как птицы гнездятся на этом дереве; древо же материальной энергии не имеет таких сладких плодов и в Бхагавад гите рекомендуется решительно срубить дерево материального мира оружием отреченности и поселиться на дереве парампары духовного мира преданного служения Кришне. Поэтому этом плане Кришна - Абсолют... только он дает счастье и удовлетворение ВСЕМУ миру, проливает дождь благословений, без него материальный мир охвачен пламенем - идут войны, люди получают ожоги. 
> Даже если Кришна не "верховная личность бога", а полубог - то все равно он очень важная фигура тк имеет РЕАЛЬНУЮ власть над внешним миром, это "полубог" ответственный за счастье и удовлетворение каждого в материальном мире. Если в мире не будет прослойки людей занимающихся преданным служением Кришне, воспевающих махамантру будьте уверены, что весь мир будет охвачен пламенем огня - только сознание Кришны тушит это пламя и спасает всех проливая дождь благословений...


Можете дать цитаты из Ваших Писаний на: _"Поэтому этом плане Кришна - Абсолют" и "Даже если Кришна не "верховная личность бога",_ а полубог...", или ссылки на эти цитаты.

----------


## Владимир И

> Кришна-Абсолют, Абсолютная Верховная Личность:  http://krishna.ru/books/prabhupada-b...ute-truth.html  Б.Г.7.7.:  " _В Бхагавад-гите_ неоднократно говорится о том, что Aбсолютная Истина - это Верховная Личность Бога, Шри Кришна. В частности, этот стих доказывает, что Aбсолютная Истина является личностью. Подтверждение тому, что Личность Бога - это Высшая Aбсолютная Истина, мы находим и в «Брахма-самхите»: _ишварах парамах кришнах сач-чид-ананда-виграхах_ - Высшая Aбсолютная Истина, Личность Бога, - это Кришна, предвечный Господь, неиссякаемый источник радости, Говинда, тело которого вечно, исполнено знания и блаженства. Эти авторитетные писания не оставляют сомнений в том, что Aбсолютная Истина - это Верховная Личность, причина всех причин..."
> 
> 
> Владимир, почитайте тут: http://www.sambandha.ru/3_aspekta_boga/
> 
> http://pancha-tattva.ru/index.php/kr...f-the-absolute


Спасибо за ссылки. Дополнительно поясню. Меня пока интересуют только цитаты Писаний, которые Вы используете в своем Учении. 
Вы далии ссылку на Б.Г.7.7: "О завоеватель богатств, нет истины выше Меня. Все сущее покоится на Мне, подобно жемчужинам, нанизанным на нить." Из этого выражения не увидел, Кришна-Абсолют и Абсолютная Верховная Личность.
Вы сослались на «Брахма-самхиту», но не дали номеров текстов.
В статье Юрия Паршикова увидел только одну ссылку: «Сведущие трансценденталисты, постигшие Абслютную Истину, говорят, Она — суть недвойственное знание, постигаемое как безличный Брахман, всепроникающая Сверхдуша и Личность Бога.» (ШБ. 1.2.11). И она имеет разночтение с переводом с http://www.vedabase.com/ru/sb/1/2 - "Сведущие трансценденталисты, познавшие Абсолютную Истину, называют эту недвойственную субстанцию Брахманом, Параматмой или Бхагаваном". То есть альтернативный перевод ничего не говорит, что Брахман "безличностный", и не говорит о "Личности Бога", а только "Бхагаван", а это слово никак не переводится как "Личность Бога". То есть в Вашем варианте, это не перевод, а интерпретация - толкование.

Может сможете дать более конкретные ссылки на цитаты.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_ ишварах парамах кришнах сат чит ананда виграхах 
анадир адир говиндах сарва карана каранам 

 Брахма-самхита, 5.1_

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Все воплощения, такие как Рама и Нрисимха, представляют собой либо полные части, либо части полных частей Верховного Господа. Однако Господь Шри Кришна — изначальная Личность и Верховный Господь, Сваям Бхагаван.

 («Ш.-Б.», 1.3.28/ «Чайтанья-чаритамрита», Ади, 2.67, 5.79, Мадхья, 9.143, 20.156/ «Джайва-дхарма», гл. 13/)

http://www.sambandha.ru/krishna/  Тут много цитат по вашей теме:

----------


## Чайтанья дас

ШБ 1.1.3 — О искушенные и вдумчивые люди, вкусите «Шримад-Бхагаватам» — зрелый плод древа желаний ведической литературы. Он изошел из уст Шри Шукадевы Госвами, отчего стал еще вкуснее, хотя его нектарный сок и прежде приносил наслаждение всем, включая и освобожденные души.
http://www.vedabase.com/ru/bg/15
У Кришны множество форм, аватаров и воплощений и его вселенская форма Абсолюта "вират рупа" не является его главной формой... Одной из излюбленных вайшнавами форм господа является его форма Нарасимхадева http://www.krishna.md/ru/articles/kr...-majapure.html
Нарасимхадев всегда защищает преданных - Это тот же самый Кришна Абсолют..

----------


## Владимир И

> _ ишварах парамах кришнах сат чит ананда виграхах 
> анадир адир говиндах сарва карана каранам 
>  Брахма-самхита, 5.1_


Кое-что прочитал. Правильно ли я понял?

1. Термин "Абсолют" не используется, а только Абсолютная Истина, но подразумевается Абсолют. 

2. Верховная Личность Бога и Абсолютная Истина - одно и то же.

Или не правильно понял?
Как на санскрите пишется "Верховная Личность Бога" и "Абсолютная Истина"?

----------


## Владимир И

> ШБ 1.1.3 — О искушенные и вдумчивые люди, вкусите «Шримад-Бхагаватам» — зрелый плод древа желаний ведической литературы. Он изошел из уст Шри Шукадевы Госвами, отчего стал еще вкуснее, хотя его нектарный сок и прежде приносил наслаждение всем, включая и освобожденные души.
> http://www.vedabase.com/ru/bg/15
> У Кришны множество форм, аватаров и воплощений и его вселенская форма Абсолюта "вират рупа" не является его главной формой... Одной из излюбленных вайшнавами форм господа является его форма Нарасимхадева http://www.krishna.md/ru/articles/kr...-majapure.html
> Нарасимхадев всегда защищает преданных - Это тот же самый Кришна Абсолют..


Понял, что Вы имели под словом "полубог". О воплощениях спрошу позже

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Кое-что прочитал. Правильно ли я понял?
> 
> 1. Термин "Абсолют" не используется, а только Абсолютная Истина, но подразумевается Абсолют. 
> 
> 2. Верховная Личность Бога и Абсолютная Истина - одно и то же.
> 
> Или не правильно понял?
> Как на санскрите пишется "Верховная Личность Бога" и "Абсолютная Истина"?


К сожалению, не изучала санскрит, но могу постараться объснить то, что я понимаю. Понятие "Абсолютная истина" - это общее определение, включающее в себя Три аспекта Кришны (безличный Брахман, Параматма и Бхагаван). Бхагаван - это как раз и есть Кришна, Верховная Личность Бога, на санскрите - Bhagavan

Слово АБСОЛЮТ - это латынь Absolutus - "безусловный, неограниченный", т.е. Бог, включающий в себя все аспекты.

----------


## Владимир И

> К сожалению, не изучала санскрит, но могу постараться объснить то, что я понимаю. Понятие "Абсолютная истина" - это общее определение, включающее в себя Три аспекта Кришны (безличный Брахман, Параматма и Бхагаван).


Санскрит тоже не изучал. Но в Ваших некоторых книгах дается перевод некоторых слов, а также есть словари в интернете. С помощью этого, и сделал вывод, что перевод "безличный Брахма" не правильный перевод. Более того, в некоторых текстах книг Вашего учения  Кришна называется как "Парам Брахма". А если по Вашему учению Кришна - Верховная Личность Бога, то, как он может быть "безличностным Брахмой(Парам Брахма)?

С другой стороны,  "Парам Брахма" переводится как "Верховный (Высший) Бог", но никак не "Верховная Личность Бога", это из Бхагаватгита 10.12-13.





> Бхагаван - это как раз и есть Кришна, Верховная Личность Бога, на санскрите - Bhagavan


Разве имя "Бхагаван" не используется к другим Богам?





> Слово АБСОЛЮТ - это латынь Absolutus - "безусловный, неограниченный", т.е. Бог, включающий в себя все аспекты.


То есть это определение также может относится и к "Абсолютной Истине"? Как трактует слово "безусловный" Ваше учение?

А такое определение, из одного из толковых словарей: "_Абсолют 1) Вечная, неизменная и совершенная первооснова всего существующего - Бог, дух, идея и т.п., противопоставляемая относительному и обусловленному материальному бытию (в религиозных и некоторых философских учениях).2) Нечто самодовлеющее, независимое от каких-л. условий, отношений и т.п_" (Толковый словарь Еферемовой), может относится к "Абсолютной Истине"? 
Другими словами, эти характеристики "Абсолюта", в словаре Еферемовой, присутствуют в Ваших Писаниях, характеризуя Кришну, как Абсолютную Истину?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Санскрит тоже не изучал. Но в Ваших некоторых книгах дается перевод некоторых слов, а также есть словари в интернете. С помощью этого, и сделал вывод, что перевод "безличный Брахма" не правильный перевод. Более того, в некоторых текстах книг Вашего учения  Кришна называется как "Парам Брахма". А если по Вашему учению Кришна - Верховная Личность Бога, то, как он может быть "безличностным Брахмой(Парам Брахма)?


Вы путаете понятия БрАхма и БрахмАн. БрахмАн - это безличный аспект Кришны, сияние, исходящее от Его тела.


_Шри Чаитанья-чаритамрита Ади-лила Глава 2 :_

11. «Мудрецы, познавшие Абсолютную Истину, утверждают, что Она – недвойственное знание и именуют Ее безличным БрахмАном, Параматмой и Бхагаваном».
12. Называемое в Упанишадах запредельным безличным БрахмАном – есть сияние духовного тела Господа.
13. Нельзя незащищенными глазами увидеть Солнце за его сияньем, так и умом нельзя понять духовное разнообразие проявлений Кришны.
14. Брахма сказал: «Предвечному Владыке величайших сил, Говинде, поклоняюсь. Безличный БрахмАн, безграничный, совершенный – Его сиянье. Покоятся в сиянье том вселенных миллионы и в каждой множество планет с устройством разным».
15. «Величье БрахмАна пронизывает неисчислимые вселенные. Тот БрахмАн – лишь сиянье тела Шри Говинды».

http://radhakrishna.clan.su/faq/0-163

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Разве имя "Бхагаван" не используется к другим Богам?


 Это не имя, это определение Верховного. Используется широко в Индии: https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%91...B2%D0%B0%D0%BD

Согласно нашим _ачарьям,_ имя Верховной Личности - "Кришна", БхагавАн Шри Кришна.





> А такое определение, из одного из толковых словарей: "Абсолют 1) Вечная, неизменная и совершенная первооснова всего существующего - Бог, дух, идея и т.п., противопоставляемая относительному и обусловленному материальному бытию (в религиозных и некоторых философских учениях).2) Нечто самодовлеющее, независимое от каких-л. условий, отношений и т.п" (Толковый словарь Еферемовой), может относится к "Абсолютной Истине"? 
> Другими словами, эти характеристики "Абсолюта", в словаре Еферемовой, присутствуют в Ваших Писаниях, характеризуя Кришну, как Абсолютную Истину?


Эти определения больше относятся к Безличному Аспекту Кришны (БрахмАну) или к Сверхдуше (Параматме), соответственно могут частично характеризовать Абсолютную Истину. Но Личностный Аспект они не описывают.

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

По Оксфордскому словарю, 



> from Latin absolvere 'set free, acquit,' from ab- 'from' + solvere 'loosen.'


"Абсолют", получается - это "самый развязанный, отвязанный от, распущенный, расстёгнутый", и Кришна весьма подходит под это определение: Он самый развязный Бог, что только развлекается, а не работает, в отличие от даже Вишну :cool: . 


Кто делает дела, но вместе с тем ничем не занят - тот и Абсолют.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Более того, в некоторых текстах книг Вашего учения  Кришна называется как "Парам Брахма".
> 
> С другой стороны,  "Парам Брахма" переводится как "Верховный (Высший) Бог", но никак не "Верховная Личность Бога", это из Бхагаватгита 10.12-13


Вы имели ввиду этот стих: http://omstudio.org/books/bg/page/10/gl10-12-13.html 
 В контексте этого стиха _брахма_ - это Истина, _парам_ - Высшая/Абсолютная,  а _пурушам_ - Личность.

Комментарий Шрилы Прабхупады очень замечательный!

----------


## Владимир И

> Вы путаете понятия БрАхма и БрахмАн. БрахмАн - это безличный аспект Кришны, сияние, исходящее от Его тела.
> 
> _Шри Чаитанья-чаритамрита Ади-лила Глава 2 :_
> 11. «Мудрецы, познавшие Абсолютную Истину, утверждают, что Она – недвойственное знание и именуют Ее безличным БрахмАном, Параматмой и Бхагаваном».
> 12. Называемое в Упанишадах запредельным безличным БрахмАном – есть сияние духовного тела Господа.
> 13. Нельзя незащищенными глазами увидеть Солнце за его сияньем, так и умом нельзя понять духовное разнообразие проявлений Кришны.
> 14. Брахма сказал: «Предвечному Владыке величайших сил, Говинде, поклоняюсь. Безличный БрахмАн, безграничный, совершенный – Его сиянье. Покоятся в сиянье том вселенных миллионы и в каждой множество планет с устройством разным».
> 15. «Величье БрахмАна пронизывает неисчислимые вселенные. Тот БрахмАн – лишь сиянье тела Шри Говинды».
> http://radhakrishna.clan.su/faq/0-163


Из Вед, мне слегка известно различие между Брахманом и Брахмой. Те ссылки, что Вы даете, перевод сравниваю с "подстрочником", т.е. перевод отдельных слов. В большинстве случаев Ваших ссылок "Брахма" на санскрите произвольно переводится на русский как "Брахман". В том числе, приведенные Вами тексты из Шри Чаитанья-чаритамрита Ади-лила Глава 2 - везде на санскрите стоит "Брахма", а на русский переводится как "Брахман" 

 Вот еще текст:
бхасван йатхашма-шакалешу ниджешу теджах
свийам кийат пракатайатй апи тадвад атра
брахма йа еша джагад-анда-видхана-карта
говиндам ади-пурушам там ахам бхаджами

Я поклоняюсь изначальному Господу Говинде, который, наделив Брахму созидательной силой, сделал его творцом вселенной, подобно тому, как солнце проявляет частицу своего света в камне сурьяканта, заставляя его ярко сиять. («Брахма-самхита» 5.49) = Здесь ясно видно, что "Брахма" переводится как "Брахма".

А вот другой текст:
брахмано хи пратиштхахам
 амритасйавйайасйа ча
 шашватасйа ча дхармасйа
 сукхасйаикантикасйа ча
Я - основа безличного Брахмана, бессмертного, неуничтожимого и вечного, который есть средоточие высшего, изначального блаженства.(_Бхагаватгита 10.27_). Здесь "Брахман" переводится как "Брахман". Правда, слова "безличный" на санскрите нет.
Почему "Брахма" переводится как "Брахман", тогда как на санскрите "Брахман" и пишется как "Брахман"?

----------


## Владимир И

> Вы имели ввиду этот стих: http://omstudio.org/books/bg/page/10/gl10-12-13.html 
>  В контексте этого стиха _брахма_ - это Истина, _парам_ - Высшая/Абсолютная,  а _пурушам_ - Личность.
> Комментарий Шрилы Прабхупады очень замечательный!


 Это другой пример, когда "Брахма", уже не переводится, а интерпретируется как "Истина" и выдается за перевод. При этом, слов "парам" не переводится, а интерпретируется как "абсолютная". Хотя перевод этого слова - высший, верховный. Но, высший, верховный может быть абсолютным, а может и НЕ быть. Почему интерпретация слова "Брахма" выдается за перевод?

----------

